# Exim4 startet nicht



## Paspirgilis (12. Januar 2010)

Hi,
(Hab kein passendes Board gefunden, sowas wie Linux/Mailserver/Exim4)
Ich habe einen root server mit debian 5 und syscp als verwaltungsprogramm.
Ich hab exim4 draufgemacht und dann wollte ich es starten:

```
Power-of-M:/etc/exim4/conf.d/main# /etc/init.d/exim4 restart
Stopping MTA for restart:2010-01-12 11:26:29 Exim configuration error in line 176 of /var/lib/exim4/config.autogenerated:
  main option "mysql_servers" unknown
Warning! Invalid configuration file for exim4. Exiting....failed
```
Liegt wahrscheinlich and der config datei "/etc/exim4/conf.d/main/10_syscp-config_options".

```
hide mysql_servers = 127.0.0.1/syscp/syscp/MYSQL_PASSWORD
...
...
```
Die datei geht natürlcih noch weiter und das passwort habe ich eingesetzt, auch das richtige.
Hab auch schon versucht einfach mal localhost statt 127.0.0.1 einzugeben  aber auhc der Fehler.

MFG
Mark Paspirgilis


----------



## deepthroat (12. Januar 2010)

Hi.

Vermutlich ist die MySQL Unterstützung nicht in deinem Exim enthalten.

Was hast du denn für ein Paket installiert? Hängt dieses Paket von mysql Bibliotheken ab?

Installiere das exim4-daemon-heavy Paket.

Gruß


----------



## Paspirgilis (12. Januar 2010)

Danke genau das fehlte.

Nächstes Prob:

```
Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable
550 relay not permitted
```
sagt der mir beim versenden von emails mit squirrel


----------



## deepthroat (12. Januar 2010)

Paspirgilis hat gesagt.:


> Danke genau das fehlte.
> 
> Nächstes Prob:
> 
> ...


Anscheinend gibt es keine Mailbox für die angegebene Adresse auf dem Zielserver.

Gruß


----------



## Paspirgilis (12. Januar 2010)

Und wie "erstelle" ich eine Mailbox?


----------



## deepthroat (12. Januar 2010)

Paspirgilis hat gesagt.:


> Und wie "erstelle" ich eine Mailbox?


Als Root Server Admin solltest du ja sowas eigentlich wissen (oder es dir problemlos "ergoogeln" können) :suspekt: 

Siehe http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/171932-rootserver-ja-oder-nein.html  und  http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/151570-rootserver-ja-nein.html

Hast du denn die Datenbank ordentlich initialisiert (sprich: Tabellen angelegt)? Siehe http://www.xmn-berlin.de/~marte/exim/exim4_mysql_amavis_spamassasin.html

Gruß


----------

